# Spin Up Betting



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 6, 2012)

*Opening Balance:* £100

Champions League: *Real Madrid v Borussia Dortmund* - over 2.5 goals @ 1/2
Champions League: *Man City v Ajax* - over 2.5 goals @ 1/2
Champions League: *Paris Saint-Germain v Dinamo Zagreb* - Paris Saint-Germain to win @ 1/6
English Championship: *Burnley v Leeds* - over 1.5 goals @ 1/5
English Championship: *Sheffield Wednesday v Blackpool* - over 1.5 goals @ 1/4

*Stake:* 5 x £20 4-Fold Accumulators

Odds provided by Stan James


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 7, 2012)

I edited your post as you wanted. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 10, 2012)

Real Madrid 2-2 Borussia Dortmund
Man City 2-2 Ajax
Paris Saint-Germain 4-0 Dinamo Zagreb
Burnley 1-0 Leeds
Sheffield Wednesday 0-2 Blackpool

Balance: £65


----------



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 10, 2012)

English Championship - *Ipswich v Burnley* - Burnley to score over 1.5 goals @ 5/4
English Championship - *Cardiff v Hull* - Cardiff to win with 3 or more goals scored in the match @ 9/4
German Bundesliga - *Bayern Munich v Eintracht Frankfurt* - Bayern Munich to win with 3 or more goals scored in the match @ 2/5
German Bundesliga - *Schalke v Werder Bremen* - Schalke to win with 3 or more goals scored in the match @ Evens
English Premier League - *Chelsea v Liverpool* - Chelsea to win 'Draw No Bet' @ 2/5

*Stake:* 10 x £6.50 Trebles

Odds provided by Ladbrokes


----------



## Dagger (Nov 15, 2012)

I have seen a few of these spin ups down the years and some years ago I turned £100 into £1100 but then lost it again. The hard part is knowing when to stop because you always think that you can do better and win more. Unless you have reason to believe that the prices are wrong with the betting firms then I cannot see how the bets can be +EV. If they are not +EV and merely high probability of winning type bets then ultimately the money will be lost......unless the sample size is small enough.


----------



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 16, 2012)

Ipswich 2-1 Burnley
Cardiff 2-1 Hull
Bayern Munich 2-0 Eintracht Frankfurt
Schalke 2-1 Werder Bremen
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool

Balance: £43


----------



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 16, 2012)

Italian Serie A - *Catania v Chievo* - Catania to win 'Draw No Bet' @ 4/11
German Bundesliga - *Eintracht Frankfurt v Augsburg* - Eintracht Frankfurt to win 'Draw No Bet' @ 3/10
English championship - *Crystal Palace v Derby* - Crystal Palace to win 'Draw No Bet' @ 4/11
English Premier League - *Arsenal v Tottenham* - Both teams to score @ 8/15
English Premier League - *Man City v Aston Villa* - Man City to win @ 2/9
Spanish La Liga - *Valencia v Espanyol* - Valencia to win 'Draw No Bet' @ 1/5

*Stake:* 15 x £2.86 4-Fold Accumulators


----------



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 18, 2012)

Catania 2-1 Chievo
Eintracht Frankfurt 4-2 Augsburg
Crystal Palace 3-0 Derby
Arsenal 5-2 Tottenham
Man City 5-0 Aston Villa
Valencia 2-1 Espanyol

Balance: £133


----------



## SpinUpBetting (Nov 20, 2012)

Champions League - *BATE Borisov v Lille* - BATE Borisov to win 'Draw No Bet' @ 4/7
Champions League - *Man City v Real Madrid* - over 2.5 goals @ 8/15


*Stake:* £66 Double

Odds provided by Stan James


----------

